# Thai Government Declares Country Safe



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The Thai government issued a statement declaring the country safe for tourism during the holidays but it is really?

Read The Story And Find Out Here
(source: ABC)


----------



## ericoakes (Dec 24, 2015)

The Foreign Office does not currently advise against travel to the country, with the exception of the provinces of Pattani, Yala, Narathiwat and Songkhla on the Thai-Malaysia border, and says that most tourist visits pass without incident.


----------



## ericoakes (Dec 24, 2015)

It says that violent sexual assaults and robberies against both men and women are reported regularly in the Koh Samui archipelago and the mainland province of Krabi, a hopping-off point to many of Thailand’s islands.


----------

